# USDAA NE Regionals- Free livestream!



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Just letting people know this exists. It's cool they have a place where you can click and open up the course map and look at that and there is an announcer that could be helpful for people not into agility and wanting to know why things are whistled, etc. This goes on Fri-Sunday. 

You do have to sign up but it's free once you do.


https://www.cynosport.tv


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Also I believe MsBoats is at this trial.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool! Thanks for sharing. I was going to ask if MrsBoats was there. 

ETA: Do you know when she's running?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nope. I don't know if she'll even be in that ring. It sounded like earlier that there's a second ring behind the one that is on the video. I did see another friend from a different forum with her Aussie.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Only a couple dogs left but it starts again tomorrow at 7:20 they said,


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They are walking grand prix right now!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I *think* it may be grand prix finals up next? They are walking a course right now. The course map says grand prix but the announcer said steeplechase and performance speed jumping? So IDK.

I've been having fun analyzing the courses while the people walk and deciding how I'd theoretically handle it then watching and seeing how people do handle it. 

/agility nerd/

But the announcer is saying in 10 minutes they will start running. Around 1 pm.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow this sheltie laid down one of the fastest runs I've ever seen! Incredible!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

There were 3 rings I heard. I'm a little glad we didn't end up going, I don't think we're ready for that level of wild. Maybe next year! I was so proud of all my friends that went, MrsBoats and Ocean did amazing!!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Yup, had some great runs!! I was only in ring three where the live feed was for Starters Standard on Friday night...they weren't broadcasting then. But you might have seen Ocean and I wandering around ringside watching our BFF who Q'ed with her pittie in GP finals and got a bye to Cynosport! 

I'll post some vids of our runs later on. We Q'ed in P1 standard on Saturday. But the rest of our runs were cool NQ's.  That was the most fun weekend!!!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

MrsBoats said:


> Yup, had some great runs!! I was only in ring three where the live feed was for Starters Standard on Friday night...they weren't broadcasting then. But you might have seen Ocean and I wandering around ringside watching our BFF who Q'ed with her pittie in GP finals and got a bye to Cynosport!
> 
> I'll post some vids of our runs later on. We Q'ed in P1 standard on Saturday. But the rest of our runs were cool NQ's.  That was the most fun weekend!!!!


Awesome! Every time I went to the site I either couldn't connect or there was a border collie running.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Usdaa around here is seriously 80-90% border collies. Lol

There was a good show. 16" Sheltie ended up laying down the fastest time of all heights in steeplechase. It was incedible!

Congrats MsBoats! I missed running my club's first regional hosting. So hope I can run in one someday.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Here was our P1 Standard Q from Saturday:






This was our P2 jumpers attempt which was a nice run. BFF didn't think O could see that jump before the blue tunnel because it blended in with the blue bench behind it. She couldn't even see it while she was videoing until Ocean finally took it. This was a tricky course but it was fun!






Here was our standard from yesterday. Two lessons...don't get into your dog's way on a jump like before the a-frame. DUH. Lesson 2 - run your butt to the end of the weave poles and beat your freight train and actually handle that jump like you did with the reverse spin before the dog walk. DUHHHHH! Oh yeah...go back to work on A-frame contacts too. LOL






Unfortunately, I didn't get videos of our Friday runs which were awesome!! Just a bar down in P1 Standard and his Speed Jumping run was awesome enough that the judge said he was one of the best running Rottweilers she's ever seen. But not nice enough we had faults (that's tacked on as time) that kept us one or two seconds away from Q'ing. 

Yeah....we stand out big time in a sea of Shelties and Border Collies in USDAA. Ocean has become famous around here in a short amount of time....everyone knows Ocean's name. LOL 

I think the Sheltie who blew the doors off was Cruiser and Diane Patterson. She's local to us and they are an awesome team. That's one plus about living in New England....there are a lot of incredible, big name handlers around here. John Nyes and Rush who are always on the World Team live here in Rhode Island. USDAA and AKC can be really awesome learning experiences here.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I havent gotten to watch all of them but will after work (cant see video via phone for some reason). The one I saw on Facebook were fantastic. O is super impressive to watch. Just a powerhouse. I've never seen a Rottweiler in agility here. I can see why he's well known. Lol

Usdaa here doesn't even have many Shelties usually. I swear it must be 90% 22" border collies. Akc is far more variety in dog breeds. But still no Rottweilers! 

I dot know the Shelties name but the second place was Kayl McCann and Funkee Monkee (I like that dog!). Sheltie won by like half a second. 

I'm hoping 16" here at least has enough dogs for super Qs assuming we make it that far.

I love usdaa. Cannot wait to get back to competing in it. Tdaa just isn't the same.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ocean is one of my favorite dogs to see at trials. I've never seen a dog do weaves with that kind of power before. USDAA here is a pretty good mix of dogs- a lot of Border Collies and Shelties with a good handful of Corgis and Cattle dogs. And then sometimes a tiny Shih Tzu or Rottweiler


----------

